# General Mandolin Topics > Vintage Instruments >  New Website on Vintage Musical Instrument Cases

## Loudloar

Ive just published a new website about Vintage Musical Instrument Cases, which includes:

A greatly expanded Geib History section. Ive been in contact with several members of the Geib family and have added a bunch of cool photos and many fascinating details about the company history.

A story on the History of Bulls Head cases. Everything you ever wanted to know about M&W cases, F&F cases, and Harptone cases.

A new section with Case Repair and Construction Tips

History of the Lifton Mfg. Co., and 1940 Catalog & Price List

(And coming later this summer: Histories of several other case companies, and the Origin of the Modern Instrument Case)

http://kirtleymusic.home.comcast.net...ntagecases.htm

Regards,
Steve

----------

David Lewis, 

dustyamps, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Masterbilt, 

robert.najlis, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Stephen Porter

----------


## j. condino

A+  Steve. Thanks for all of the hard work to get that site up! My pinstriped tweed mid '30s Geib  L5 case is my alltime favorite. I've been searching for a  matching A style mandolin case for years.

I posted this photo a few years ago about a trio of visitors to the shop:


j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Howie

> Ive just published a new website about Vintage Musical Instrument Cases, which includes:
> 
> A greatly expanded Geib History section. Ive been in contact with several members of the Geib family and have added a bunch of cool photos and many fascinating details about the company history.
> 
> A story on the History of Bulls Head cases. Everything you ever wanted to know about M&W cases, F&F cases, and Harptone cases.
> 
> A new section with Case Repair and Construction Tips
> 
> History of the Lifton Mfg. Co., and 1940 Catalog & Price List
> ...


Hi Steve. Can you suggest where I can get tolex for a Loar case restoration. The edges are sad. Thank you  Howie Banfield   hkbmando@verizon.net

----------


## lenf12

Hi Howie,

How are things on the island? I see you made it through TS Andrea on Thursday. I have no idea of a source for the tolex you need for the Loar case restoration but I sure would like to inspect the contents of said case sometime. 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Loudloar

Hi Howie,

There are many sources of Tolex, mostly from places that supply parts for guitar amps. But if this is a vintage 1920's case you don't want Tolex. That's a modern vinyl-based material. You want Keratol from an old case that will match as closely as possible. (Keratol is fabric coated with a mixture of celluloid and linseed oil.) I believe the mid-20's Gibson F-5 cases had a Walrus pattern covering which isn't that common. If it was me I'd search for an old horn or violin case to use as donor material. Try music stores, eBay until you find something that looks right. In the orchestral world old cases aren't valued so you should be able to get one cheap.

Steve

----------


## Howie

> Hi Howie,
> 
> There are many sources of Tolex, mostly from places that supply parts for guitar amps. But if this is a vintage 1920's case you don't want Tolex. That's a modern vinyl-based material. You want Keratol from an old case that will match as closely as possible. (Keratol is fabric coated with a mixture of celluloid and linseed oil.) I believe the mid-20's Gibson F-5 cases had a Walrus pattern covering which isn't that common. If it was me I'd search for an old horn or violin case to use as donor material. Try music stores, eBay until you find something that looks right. In the orchestral world old cases aren't valued so you should be able to get one cheap.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. I just realized I have an old Sax case. The pattern is not quite the same but how should I remove the material? I don't think it will just peel off. Thanks again. Howie

----------


## Howie

> Hi Howie,
> 
> How are things on the island? I see you made it through TS Andrea on Thursday. I have no idea of a source for the tolex you need for the Loar case restoration but I sure would like to inspect the contents of said case sometime. 
> 
> Len B.
> Clearwater, FL


Hi Len. You're welcome to come down and visit. It's a Loar with lots of history. There is a 20's Fern here as well. AND yes this place still leaks after new roof, doors, windows, deck, and ceiling. Andrea was huge. HB

----------


## Loudloar

> how should I remove the material? I don't think it will just peel off.


Howie, The cases before the 1960's were all put together with hide glue, which is water soluble. I would cut strips into the covering with a utility knife, then soak liberally with water. In a few minutes the strips will peel off easily. See the example in my Case Construction & Repair Section of the case website.

Steve

----------


## davidb1

What an excellent website..well done

----------


## Jim Garber

Hi Steve: Great site... I look fwd to examining it further. Is that my L-Century on the homepage?

----------


## Russ Donahue

Very cool. I can't imagine the hours that have gone into this, but ! appreciate every single one of them!

----------


## Loudloar

> Is that my L-Century on the homepage?


Yes Jim, it surely is. Like a Jewel in the crown, don't you think? Thanks for sharing. 

Thanks to all for the nice comments.

Steve

----------


## Jim Garber

> I posted this photo a few years ago about a trio of visitors to the shop:


My EM-150 has that matching case.

----------


## j. condino

> My EM-150 has that matching case.


Photos?????

----------


## Jim Garber

> My EM-150 has that matching case.





> Photos?????


I will try to post some tomorrow.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

great website, thanks for sharing !

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is the case for my EM150 (with the Charlie Christian pickup).

----------


## j. condino

> Here is the case for my EM150 (with the Charlie Christian pickup).



Serious case envy!!!!!!!

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Django Fret

Fantastic new site, Steve!  I'm glad the fiddle case pictures were something you could use and now that I have all these tips to work with, I'll see if I can replicate the repairs you show.

----------


## j. condino

Steve:

Do you know of any source for getting some of that pinstriped tweed covering to redo an entire case? An accurate modern reproduction would be fine. I know of many for just the tweed, but none that have the printing on them. I've tried a few old suitcases to pull the original material off, but they always wind up being a bit small for the job. 'May have to take the case into the spraybooth for some custom work. The trouble is that it would be hard to stop at just  a few stripes.

I've been saying it for years, but I would pay a small fortune if someone would make a high quality modern case that was as well built as the old Geibs and looked like the one Jim posted but would fit a long necked A5. I even looked into starting up building them myself, but I didn't want to spend all of my time building cases. Everyone else who builds modern  traditional style cases seems to build horribe, clunky, pieces of junk that are based on price point, not style and quality- like they have never seen a mandolin case before. There is no comparison with the nice vintage models. Hoffee and Pegasus build beautiful cases, but not everyone wants a plastic or composite case. When I walk into a gig with my old pinstriped tweed, the whole room stops and notices and bandmates packing original D'Aquistos and Loars drool over that case. I'd like to be able to offer that much style for all my customers. 

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Loudloar

> Do you know of any source for getting some of that pinstriped tweed covering to redo an entire case?


Yes, I love that tweed mando case as well - and any of those old tweed cases. I can't remember who, but someone painted stripes on their new tweed case and did a fabulous job. The red stripes are semi-transparent. Here's the picture I saved. The whole case would look better with a coat of shellac to make it golden instead of pale tan.

Steve

----------


## Jim Garber

> Serious case envy!!!!!!!


James: You could buy the case and mandolin and then throw away that pesky mandolin.  :Smile:

----------


## j. condino

Another trio of visitors.... :Smile: 

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Loudloar

Nice trio. Are they two G&S and one Geib, Inc.? Do you know the years? How 'bout a peek at the inside? The back one looks like early 1950's. I'm going to guess the middle one in the tabletop picture is the oldest at teens or earlier. That little black button above the oval lock was to help lift the lid. Then they developed the little bent tab on the upper part of the oval lock to serve as a lid-lifter. So I'd guess the front case (on the tabletop picture) is a bit later.

Steve

----------


## Loudloar

By the way, someone suggested I start a Facebook group for vintage cases. Seemed like a good idea, so here it is:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/vint...strumentcases/
You all are welcome to stop by, join and share. But let's continue to post case related stuff here as well. I think this forum is the best way to reach a large audience, but the Facebook group may lend itself to the down-and-dirty case-nerd discussions.

Regards,
Steve

----------


## dustyamps

Assorted colors inside all these A style cases.

----------


## Loudloar

Now that's beautiful. Do you know the dates of any of them? I'd guess the purple with the rivet in the middle of the pocket lid is the oldest. Do any have the G&S Co. stamp on the bottom?

Steve

----------


## dustyamps

> Now that's beautiful. Do you know the dates of any of them? I'd guess the purple with the rivet in the middle of the pocket lid is the oldest. Do any have the G&S Co. stamp on the bottom?
> 
> Steve


 The front case with the dark green lining is the only stamped case. It's a GS&Co Masterkraft Chicago Trademark

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Damn! CAS!!! :Popcorn:

----------

